# Dream Guitar



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

We all have that dream acoustic that we dream about... i just wanted to see what kind of selection we are looking at here... For me i think it would have to be a Taylor k14ce with an Adi top... oh baby


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

vbbish said:


> We all have that dream acoustic that we dream about... i just wanted to see what kind of selection we are looking at here... For me i think it would have to be a Taylor k14ce with an Adi top... oh baby


I'm quite fortunate I have a couple dream guitars already, so I don't thing there is a dream acoustic for me.

Martin J41S and Taylor 914c


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I too am quite fortunate to have three exquisite "Dreams" already. However, I see sooo many more instruments I'd love to own I don't know where to begin. I guess that's why I'm "the Dreamer"!
But to answer your question I'd say my dream instrument today would be a Fred Carlson built Sympitar or Harp Sympitar. (check out his Gallery)
As he is not taking orders anymore my only hope would be to acquire a used instrument. He's offering his personal Sympitar, (the 11 year old Plaid Pantry) on his site right now. Unfortunately, my bank account took quite a hit when I purchased Frieda and won't recover for some time while the wife is off work with a broken leg.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Probably a walnut/cedar/ebony Marc Beneteau 6 string flattop, flame maple binding, bound fingerboard, rounded cutaway, K&K pickup, some modest personalized inlays, bone nut and saddle, ebony bridge pins, Gotoh 510 tuners with ebony buttons, Calton hard case, Reunion Blues gigbag...

A matching 12 string would be nice too, and just while we're being greedy, a 7 string too.

Haven't decided yet on fan frets or not.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stephen W...Nice guitars! I believe I was there when you got your Andrew White in '05. 

Etc...I haven't even considered my archtop lusts yet, but I'd love to have a fully carved jazz/swing box with floating pickup and interior mic and soundboard transducer. Maybe a Selmer style axe too.

Oh oh, GAS pains coming on!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

boy is this quest .."in the eye of the beholder"....and extremely subjective !!!.......as all things gtr are !!!! lol

well, I have looked for years for "that" acc.

had: beneteau, martin, larrivee, santa cruz, gibson

and can't imagine I could find a better playing sounding gtr than my collings om1, ........maybe a collings dread for that "boom " and presence, but after trying almost everything out there, I have found no better {for me}, only other gtr that was "it" for me was the Alberico, amazing, but 5 g's and up....hard to justify ...wish I could though !. amazing canadian builder..

of course..................this is highly personal and imo only !!!!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, if price is no object. then i'd want a custom manzer guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, and a swing guitar like a Michael Dunn or something too...

Gas pains again.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Before I comment, I'll just say that I recently played a guitar that I would be happy to settle in with for the rest of my life. Unfortunately, at 15k it will remain a dream for me!

Michael Greenfield Phoenix

lofu Moving on, I'd go with mooh on this and say a custom Beneteau. I recently owned an OM of Marc's that was pretty stellar. Here's roughly what I imagine:

Mini Jumbo
Armrest Bevel
1 13/16" nut - 2 5/16" bridge spacing
25.78-26" scale length for low tunings
Side Soundport

I think several different back/side combos would work for my style, and I have had some good suggestions from Marc about this. When it comes time to place my next custom order, I'll put a lot more interest into what the builder suggests instead of what I think might be best. I love Marc's work, but if money was no object I would also consider an order with Michael Greenfield. Between experiencing the Phoenix, and hearing several Greenfield owners play and comment on their guitars (Don Alder, Brooke Miller, Del Vezeau etc) I'm GASsing for one bigtime :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An aside...

Every time I get all horny for some guitar, like during a visit to Elderly, Folkway, or The 12th Fret, I return home to find something just as good or better anyway (my Beneteaus). So, what is really important to me is to have a variety of sounds available from quite different guitars. 

Look for sales, trades, and luthiers who haven't yet attained the ability to demand top dollar, but have a killer product. www.houseguitars.com is one such builder. 

Dreams are good but practicality should guide them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm very fortunate to have my Dream guitar, a Taylor GSRS. Maybe a bit more than I need being a basement hack, but I lOVEIT LOVEIT LOVEIT! Everytime I take it out of the case I sniff it (hey ya I know that's maybe a bit wierd) and I'm in heaven... It just sounds wonderful to me and I have to say I knew when I played it that it was definately "The One"


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

for me it would the higest priced martin after a 649 win! :rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like a 12 string resonator!
Just for fun.


----------



## patrick s. (Mar 24, 2007)

Hd-28 for me


----------

